# Hey, Tacu...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'm interested on your brakes...

Let's make it 1,200 pesos and I'll guess your account number...

    

(You douche seller.. 2,700... man, you're quite something)










 

Obviously, I'm just yanking your chain...

When you going to Whizzler?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

umm.. Warp wanting juicies... nah!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> umm.. Warp wanting juicies... nah!


Sorry, Cris... Local joke...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Sorry, Cris... Local joke...


yeah.. I got that  :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm a business man, and quite a good one 

Parents have agreed, Tacubaya will leave permanently to Whizzle the nizzle on Summer 2009. 

Cheers


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I'm a business man, and quite a good one
> 
> Parents have agreed, Tacubaya will leave permanently to Whizzle the nizzle on Summer 2009.
> 
> Cheers


I'll contact you later on, to see if you have something coming from the Chadster.

I mean later as in two months or so... I may get something by then and it's a rather small part.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm having a shipment tomorrow, also after I checked all the logistics and business operations, I realized I didn't make that much money with the Juicy's as I thought...

I'm going to Whistler on Semana Santa again..


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

so what new brakes are you getting Tacu? Codes?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm not getting anything, I resold some Juicy 7's


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I'm not getting anything, I resold some Juicy 7's


I see.... so you are becoming the "importer" now :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp thanks for helping out in MEB, that guy Chispa is a total jacka$$, he made such a big fight cuz someone bought the brakes first HAHA!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

crisillo said:


> I see.... so you are becoming the "importer" now :thumbsup:


Helping Chad get rid of some stuff, he wins, I win... final buyer wins... everybody wins  :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Helping Chad get rid of some stuff, he wins, I win... final buyer wins... everybody wins  :thumbsup:


cool!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep, its just this guy at MEB kept asking to lower the price (and he kept giving me his celphone number for deposit info) while at the same time another serious buyer just wanted to pay for the agreed price..... of course I was gonna sell them to the second guy..

First guy is a total joke, and also seems unreliable..


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yep, its just this guy at MEB kept asking to lower the price and giving his celphone number to give him the account to deposit where at the same time another serios buyer just did all that in one simple step..... of course I was gonna sell them to the second guy..
> 
> First guy is a total joke, and also seems unreliable..


Totally agree


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Warp thanks for helping out in MEB, that guy Chispa is a total jacka$$, he made such a big fight cuz someone bought the brakes first HAHA!!


Not a problem... It just that it pisses me off badly to have people doing "regateo" (I don't even know if there is a word for that in English).

Try to go out and get a set of Juicys for that price.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Not a problem... It just that it pisses me off badly to have people doing "regateo" (I don't even know if there is a word for that in English).
> 
> Try to go out and get a set of Juicys for that price.


What? Tacu is selling his body for parts now? Please explain!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> What? Tacu is selling his body for parts now? Please explain!


Nah... that would be business as usual...

He's dropping some Juicy's... But you're on Maguras, you don't need them.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Maguras with Chad = Great prices.... I'm was on the edge of ordering some Louise BAT's :O


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Maguras with Chad = Great prices.... I'm was on the edge of ordering some Louise BAT's :O


Tell me about it...

Wait for the 2008's to arrive. One little bird told me they were going to hit cheaper prices because the manufacturing has been simplified.

Get the plain Louise in Aluminum without BAT. You won't miss the BAT much and the alloy levers are the real deal. The 2008 Louise is greatly improved in the sense that it solves the most common issues the Maguras had in the past... Maintenance and location on the handlebars.

Of course, if you prefer a brake with more aggressive feel... you'll prefer Juicy's or Formulas. Louises are more progressive, much more control in the wet and sketchy situations. Ask Rito how they feel like.

Their 5 year Warrantee is a plus for us with lack of dealers or in a budget. Buy now and not again in 5 years to come (or more if you get your brakes replaced by Magura during the 5 years).

Ask Chad for the K18's but when I was pricing in my Louises, I remember the K18's were just a little cheaper than the BAT Carbons.... and Formula's support is on par with Magura.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Tell me about it...
> 
> Wait for the 2008's to arrive. One little bird told me they were going to hit cheaper prices because the manufacturing has been simplified.
> 
> ...


I'm the first to know bout Chad new products  ... the 2008 Magura's arrived few weeks ago.... 

Juicys rule, I will keep them for sure..


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I'm the first to know bout Chad new products  ... the 2008 Magura's arrived few weeks ago....
> 
> Juicys rule, I will keep them for sure..


ok mr. VIP  .... you think you are the only one that calls and/or reads the blog...

BTW... yes, they are quite a bunch cheaper than the 07s...they have been around here for a month or 2


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

crisillo said:


> ok mr. VIP  .... you think you are the only one that calls and/or reads the blog...
> 
> BTW... yes, they are quite a bunch cheaper than the 07s...they have been around here for a month or 2


I talk to him daily via AIM mr. smartypants


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I talk to him daily via AIM mr. smartypants


I use skype and call  :thumbsup:

although using AIM is a good idea (I never used it before [just MSN, yahoo, skype, ICQ and Gtalk ]...until 5 minutes ago )


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yessir, good talks with Chadster


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yessir, good talks with Chadster


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> I talk to him daily via AIM mr. smartypants


ooh now you are competing about who talks more to chad 

crisillo/tacu and chaad under a treee K I S S I N G


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> ooh now you are competing about who talks more to chad
> 
> crisillo/tacu and chaad under a treee K I S S I N G


you totally misunderstood... Cris and Tacu are fighting each other for Chad. It's just a beyotch slapping contest between them.

Chad's just the pimp waiting for the winner.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> you totally misunderstood... Cris and Tacu are fighting each other for Chad. It's just a beyotch slapping contest between them.
> 
> Chad's just the pimp waiting for the winner.


Of course you jealous b1tches :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> you totally misunderstood... Cris and Tacu are fighting each other for Chad. It's just a beyotch slapping contest between them.
> 
> Chad's just the pimp waiting for the winner.


:lol: I just have some "business" in the works with the guy... all will be revealed...if it goes through :ihih:


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

crisillo said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Ok Biatches......how many kids does Chad have, how old, and how many Cars/vehicles does he have as well. Was the Barn his or his wifes Families???

Answer those 3 questions and then we will know who the VIP is.

bonus points are also awarded as to what is he involved with this weekend.

  :thumbsup: 

Mr. VIP has spoken:nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> Ok Biatches......how many kids does Chad have, how old, and how many Cars/vehicles does he have as well. Was the Barn his or his wifes Families???
> 
> Answer those 3 questions and then we will know who the VIP is.
> 
> ...


The Queen of beyotches arrived with a sledgehammer to slap the other contestants... 

I'll pop a beer and just enjoy the show... Bonus points for scratches on face and hairs ripped off...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

well there is more than 3 questions there :lol:

I only know a couple of the answers as i don't pick his brain when I talk to him.... though the details show up every so often (also if you read the blog  )..... ( I won't post answers here, as it is not my personal info  )

I do know that it was cold over there this morning and Chad had to turn the furnace in the barn on  ... and temptation is very strong right now...darn UGI


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

one more thing... TiEndo.. all you needed to ask was:

"how much of the tuition his kids are you paying for?"

no competition :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> one more thing... TiEndo.. all you needed to ask was:
> 
> "how much of the tuition his kids are you paying for?"
> 
> no competition :lol:


Last time I checked TiEndo had just finished paying Chad's kids University Studies at Stanford.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Last time I checked TiEndo had just finished paying Chad's kids University Studies at Stanford.


not sure if finished...yet.. but I am sure he will eventually finish it off and then continue with Chad's retirement fund :lol:


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

crisillo said:


> well there is more than 3 questions there :lol:
> 
> I only know a couple of the answers as i don't pick his brain when I talk to him.... though the details show up every so often (also if you read the blog  )..... ( I won't post answers here, as it is not my personal info  )
> 
> I do know that it was cold over there this morning and Chad had to turn the furnace in the barn on  ... and temptation is very strong right now...darn UGI


Uhmmm, he doesn't have a furnace, just a wood stove and electric heater......sheesh, if you are gonna be a Disciple of Chad, get your facts right.


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Warp said:


> Last time I checked TiEndo had just finished paying Chad's kids University Studies at Stanford.


Come on, I've only spent enough to cover one semester at Standford so far.......(for each kid )


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> Uhmmm, he doesn't have a furnace, just a wood stove and electric heater......sheesh, if you are gonna be a Disciple of Chad, get your facts right.


whoops... sorry language barrier.... :madman:

the picture "in my brain" was the wood stove :thumbsup:

I will try to improve from your teachings, master Jedi :thumbsup:


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

crisillo said:


> whoops... sorry language barrier.... :madman:
> 
> the picture "in my brain" was the wood stove :thumbsup:
> 
> I will try to improve from your teachings, master Jedi :thumbsup:


LMAO...................Well my Espanol is not that great either, but neither is my French or Chinese either........:eekster:

Cris......You caving into your inner big bike urges?????

Chad just put the order in for my new toy and he's volunteered me to be a test mule for a certain fork that kinda scares me, but he says it's totally suited to this new frame build.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> LMAO...................Well my Espanol is not that great either, but neither is my French or Chinese either........:eekster:
> 
> Cris......You caving into your inner big bike urges?????
> 
> Chad just put the order in for my new toy and he's volunteered me to be a test mule for a certain fork that kinda scares me, but he says it's totally suited to this new frame build.


I am debating on whether to move laterally, up or not at all in bike size....

I am quite happy with my ride, but you know how senseless UGI is 

is this the "replace one with another after testing" project or yet another one?


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

crisillo said:


> I am debating on whether to move laterally, up or not at all in bike size....
> 
> I am quite happy with my ride, but you know how senseless UGI is
> 
> is this the "replace one with another after testing" project or yet another one?


You got it, its the Fireline.........got the SS dropouts being shipped with it as well.

Last bike I am allowed to buy for a while....Shimano Parts kit lying around and just looking for a good home, could not stand the Horst bangin so Racer-X got its original SRAM kit put back on.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> You got it, its the Fireline.........got the SS dropouts being shipped with it as well.
> 
> Last bike I am allowed to buy for a while....Shimano Parts kit lying around and just looking for a good home, could not stand the Horst bangin so Racer-X got its original SRAM kit put back on.


sweet... that will be a sweet Fireline... and you will get a chance to SS a bit too :thumbsup:

winter SSing rocks!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> LMAO.......Chad just put the order in for my new toy and he's volunteered me to be a test mule for a certain fork that kinda scares me, but he says it's totally suited to this new frame build.


You'll love the new SID. Your kind of fork.

Just stay away from that ugly blue.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> You'll love the new SID.
> 
> Just stay away from that ugly blue.


ummm interesting.... the new SID looks promising...

DT/Pace forks could also be an option on that build :ihih:


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Warp said:


> You'll love the new SID.
> 
> Just stay away from that ugly blue.


It's not a Sid, but I could buy 2 for the price of this one.....:madman:

By the way, Somethin comin your way pretty soon, finally got around to it


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> It's not a Sid, but I could buy 2 for the price of this one.....:madman:


Spinner Aeris, then??
I'd say some DT but you're carbonophobe as I do.



TiEndo said:


> By the way, Somethin comin your way pretty soon, finally got around to it


Don't sweat it... And you reminded me to send those GR lines to MendonCS... I owe it to him.


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Warp said:


> Spinner Aeris, then??
> I'd say some DT but you're carbonophobe as I do.
> .


All will be revealed in 12 weeks hopefully........one sweet Christmas present:thumbsup:

Spinner Aeris.......I've never been that much of a WWeinee
Fox fan boy myself.......got 3 and only 1 Rockshox.(Rev)....But Chad wanted me to try this new brand of forks that just hit the market and they should match up well with my Paint and stickers on the Fireline


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> All will be revealed in 12 weeks hopefully........one sweet Christmas present:thumbsup:
> 
> Spinner Aeris.......I've never been that much of a WWeinee
> Fox fan boy myself.......got 3 and only 1 Rockshox.(Rev)....But Chad wanted me to try this new brand of forks that just hit the market and they should match up well with my Paint and stickers on the Fireline


Then you're waiting on a DT, you ww... Unless you count on HB Suspension as a "new" brand 

It will look killer on the Fireline.

What color options do they have?


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Warp said:


> Then you're waiting on a DT, you ww... Unless you count on HB Suspension as a "new" brand
> 
> It will look killer on the Fireline.
> 
> What color options do they have?


I don't know what it will look like.....can't find any pics or anything and who said anything about DT fork??????


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Em em, I know all the answers to those questions .... and I'm serious.

We all know TiEndo is Chad's best customer... Chad must have some UGI Vodoo doll of TiEndo.

New company, Dt Swiss/Pace? Showa? X-Fusion?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

well... seems like am now contributing to the tuition too ( in a bigger part than my previous orders...although very far away from TiEndo's record)


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

crisillo said:


> well... seems like am now contributing to the tuition too ( in a bigger part than my previous orders...although very far away from TiEndo's record)


Now you have to get Sherwoods face tattoo'd to your left cheek and Theresa's face on the right......hmmmmmm Where could you put Mr. Devalls mug:eekster:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> Now you have to get Sherwoods face tattoo'd to your left cheek and Theresa's face on the right......hmmmmmm Where could you put Mr. Devalls mug:eekster:


:lol: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Business done


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Business done


Congrats, Cris!! :thumbsup: 
Now that's a bike!

I wish I could get off your hands that Yeti... But I am (and will be) broke.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Congrats, Cris!! :thumbsup:
> Now that's a bike!
> 
> I wish I could get off your hands that Yeti... But I am (and will be) broke.


Thanks, man!

Well the yeti will be staying around for the foreseeable future... as the "XC bike"... so who knows... something down the line might be possible  ( if not mine, I can always help you get a "hook up"  )


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> Well the yeti will be staying around for the foreseeable future... as the "XC bike"... so who knows... something down the line might be possible  ( if not mine, I can always help you get a "hook up"  )


Thanks to you, Cris... But I'm broke for the foreseeable future. Wife wants house upgrades and the floor is a bit shaky at work, so to speak. Nothing to alarm, but no time to acquire compromises. Time to save.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Thanks to you, Cris... But I'm broke for the foreseeable future. Wife wants house upgrades and the floor is a bit shaky at work, so to speak. Nothing to alarm, but no time to acquire compromises. Time to save.


totally understand.... no worries, buddy... things will work themselves out... family always comes first... besides.. the GhetoBlingBlade is not going anywhere 

and you better start saving for Warpito's Exo trike upgrade ..or is he handling 2 wheels already?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> the GhetoBlingBlade is not going anywhere


Almost literally... it hasn't moved in two weeks. 

Pavement rides do not count. 



crisillo said:


> and you better start saving for Warpito's Exo trike upgrade ..or is he handling 2 wheels already?


Oh, that lazy bum!!!

He's proficient now guiding the trike... but he can't pedal it even if his life depends on it.

He knows how to change tyre, though (but you already knew that)...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Almost literally... it hasn't moved in two weeks.
> 
> Pavement rides do not count.


yeah.. those actually count negatively.....


Warp said:


> Oh, that lazy bum!!!
> 
> He's proficient now guiding the trike... but he can't pedal it even if his life depends on it.
> 
> He knows how to change tyre, though (but you already knew that)...


give him some time... he will do it 

the tire changing is a good thing.... when I went riding with my dad I was always the wrench, so it might work to your benefit in the end


----------

